# Older pregnant cat



## Larkspurr (Jul 31, 2021)

I found a cat who is pregnant but is on the older side, at least nine, and I am looking for suggestions on how to help her have a healthy birth. She is being fed tuna and canned cat food as well as raspberry leaf. She is pretty far along and just today she started getting really clingy and is staying in her nest as well as scratching at her bedding. The problem is, she is growling/moaning every once in a while and seems uncomfortable. Is this a sign that something is wrong?
Also, she is acting like she could go into labor any minute but has yet to produce any milk. Any suggestions on whether or not she is in the early stages of labor or what I can do to help her?


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello L. Good job taking care of mamacat! I'm not familiar with your situation, but I would suggest calling a vet to discuss her symptoms and getting her spayed in the future. Let us know how she's doing!


----------



## Larkspurr (Jul 31, 2021)

Yes I would really like to take her to a vet or at least call one, sadly though, when I noticed her getting really clingy and started nesting yesterday, all the vets around were already closed and none of them are open at all today. She did start having some small contractions late last night but stopped over night and so far nothing else has happened, no contractions and no kittens, but she has started producing a little bit of milk. She seems pretty comfortable and is eating as well as walking around a lot. I just hope that if there is a problem she can hold out until the vets open tomorrow.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Forgot it's the weekend! I work at home so I just call everyday Blursday. It sounds like your cat is doing a little better and I imagine the birth will be happening very soon. There's a 24-hour emergency Vet service that we've used before and they may be able to give you some free advice over the phone. It's the Mass Vet Referral Hospital at 781-932-5802. Good luck!


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello 
Tuna shouldn’t be part of your cat’s diet. It can lead to health issues.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

How is Larkspurr doing? Hope all is well!


----------

